# Material prices



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

For those of you who bid work, how long are you guaranteeing material pricing on your quotes?


----------



## hewhodigsholes (Oct 28, 2020)

I think we're at 10 days for construction and 30 days for residential repair? 

I know it's 90 days for our VIP customers.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

With gas possibly going up to 6 bucks a gallon,
you better be putting a disclaimer into ALL your bids to cover your ass
for all unforseen price spikes that could happen over the summer
or you might be forced to eat your sweaty shorts......

I would certainly not give anyone 90 days no matter how vip they are....


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Sadly, my prices are going up 20% starting the first of next month. Even for high volume customers that already get a discount.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

OpenSights said:


> Sadly, my prices are going up 20% starting the first of next month. Even for high volume customers that already get a discount.


I went to the gas station today and filled up all my trucks.... I figure the gas will be going up probably
50c to a dollar within a week and the gas is not going to spoil..

I noticed for the past few days a slowdown of work....probably everyone just worried about 
the future....... I am Also watching a few big companies in town that have really expanded hugely
over the past few years to see if they will be hurt by this.......


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Gas is up 30 cents a gallon in 2 days here.


----------



## Plumb N Plumber (Jan 3, 2022)

Sell bidets, save toilet paper 

we give quotes good for 30 days


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Gas has gone up quite a bit, but not as much as plumbing materials. A good indication is the changes in the manufacturer's list prices. It used to be a once a year occurrence at most. Now, I'm seeing new lists every 4 months. When the government says wholesale prices went up 1% in Jan. and 10% year to year, I call bullshit. Try 10% and 60-70% or more.
Material


----------

